# red island birdeater step by step molting pics (pic heavy)



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

well i was luck enuf to get the hole process documented to day so here are the pictures for you all


----------



## Tom H (May 21, 2011)

That is awesome!nice pics


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

thank you mate :2thumb:


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

gues this was a waist of my day :blush:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

nick19 said:


> gues this was a waist of my day :blush:


great pics mate :2thumb:


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

geckodelta said:


> great pics mate :2thumb:


thank you gecko i was sat watching her do it for 4 hours just so i could do this thread:2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

nick19 said:


> thank you gecko i was sat watching her do it for 4 hours just so i could do this thread:2thumb:


haha im really suprised it hasnt got much attention to be honest? maybe everyone is A: getting drunk or B: preparing for bts :lol2: either way its amazing to see it like that :2thumb:


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

geckodelta said:


> haha im really suprised it hasnt got much attention to be honest? maybe everyone is A: getting drunk or B: preparing for bts :lol2: either way its amazing to see it like that :2thumb:


i know mate i am disapointed you get the threads that are quite pointless that get loads of replies you do something like this and get 2 it sucks but yh i bet there will be more replies monday :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## brucepanther (Feb 28, 2011)

Glad too see all is going well with the T mate, you found out the sex yet?


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

brucepanther said:


> Glad too see all is going well with the T mate, you found out the sex yet?


im 90% she is female looking at the molt but i will no for definate next week as i have posted the abdomn to steve she is nearly 6.5inch now also she was in pre molt a week after i got her from you bruce its taken her that long to do the job :2thumb: also she is a plesure to work with


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Awesoem thread dude, stuning spider to :2thumb:


----------



## brucepanther (Feb 28, 2011)

Glad to hear it mate, she is looking very nice!


nick19 said:


> im 90% she is female looking at the molt but i will no for definate next week as i have posted the abdomn to steve she is nearly 6.5inch now also she was in pre molt a week after i got her from you bruce its taken her that long to do the job :2thumb: also she is a plesure to work with


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

Biggys said:


> Awesoem thread dude, stuning spider to :2thumb:


 thank you mate



brucepanther said:


> Glad to hear it mate, she is looking very nice!


yh i agree i think she will change colure in the next day or so as she hardens up again:flrt:


----------



## Daynna (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow!! I'm not a spider keeper or lover but find them fascinating the pics are amazing!


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

Daynna said:


> Wow!! I'm not a spider keeper or lover but find them fascinating the pics are amazing!


thank you very much they are great creatures you should get into them best thing i have done :2thumb:


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

Fabulous pics, thanks for sharing :2thumb:


Mine only ever sheds in her burrow, then looks absolutely stunning for the first Month in glossy Black with Blue highlights before slowly reverting back to Brown!


----------



## Daynna (Mar 22, 2009)

nick19 said:


> thank you very much they are great creatures you should get into them best thing i have done :2thumb:


I keep thinking of it but I have a hang up about picking a cricket for it's death lol plus hubby is scared of them.


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

Corsetts said:


> Fabulous pics, thanks for sharing :2thumb:
> 
> 
> Mine only ever sheds in her burrow, then looks absolutely stunning for the first Month in glossy Black with Blue highlights before slowly reverting back to Brown!


i was shocked when she came out black i take it its a temporary thing then


Daynna said:


> I keep thinking of it but I have a hang up about picking a cricket for it's death lol plus hubby is scared of them.


do it i promise you will not be disapointed and your hubby will soon come round to the idea of seing them everyday i was scared of them before i started and now i carnt get enuf of them :2thumb:


----------



## The snake (Nov 24, 2009)

Nicley done lol these are great pics of a great spider well done you lol


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

The snake said:


> Nicley done lol these are great pics of a great spider well done you lol


thank you :2thumb:


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

nick19 said:


> i was shocked when she came out black i take it its a temporary thing then


Yup, unfortunately.

Her temper changed too, it actually got worse :lol2:

Awesome spiders though, just wouldn't want to be on the receiving end of those fangs!


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

Corsetts said:


> Yup, unfortunately.
> 
> Her temper changed too, it actually got worse :lol2:
> 
> Awesome spiders though, just wouldn't want to be on the receiving end of those fangs!


thats a shame i really like the colure and i know her fands doubled in size she is very layed back tho at the moment but we will see how she goes :2thumb:


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

Old threead of mine just thought id bump it up for newer people to see


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

nice t and pics


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

That's some awesome series of photographs mate. Good job


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

I cant wait to see one of mine like this, i always seem to catch them just as they finish!  Well done and nice pics!


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

What's her temperament like now? has she gotten any worse?


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

Unfortunatly i dont have her any more had to sell her as im not allowed them at the house im living in now but im guessing she isnt friendly


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

lol!

I don't have mine any more, sadly.
To be honest though, I got fed up with looking at a large tank of dirt. I worked out that I'd seen it for less than an Hour over the course of a Year, and that Hour was full of rage :lol2:
Mind you, still saw more of it than the OBT...


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Corsetts said:


> lol!
> 
> *I don't have mine any more, sadly.*
> To be honest though, I got fed up with looking at a large tank of dirt. I worked out that I'd seen it for less than an Hour over the course of a Year, and that Hour was full of rage :lol2:
> Mind you, still saw more of it than the OBT...


Why did she die?


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

She didn't die, she molted a couple more times, getting angrier with every molt, and eventually I sold her to a collector from the Invicta arachnid society.

She was very much alive and kicking when I last saw her!


----------

